
Delete tweets from your Twitter feed in bulk to protect your privacy-start fresh - heshiebee
https://tweetdelete.net/
======
octosphere
I remember removing roughly 10,000 tweets once using a similar tool and it
broke Twitter for me. Every time I tweeted, it didn't appear in my timeline.
Oddly an old tweet from a previous account (with the same handle as mine)
showed up too, as if I owned it, but I didn't; I merely reclaimed the handle.

~~~
heshiebee
Deleted like 3,200 and worked fine for me

------
yami
Is that really enough for Twitter to remove the tweets from their
databases?...

~~~
heshiebee
Lol. No.

